# Rechner einer Domäne auslesen?



## MarkHH (13. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine java-methode schreiben, die mir alle zugehörigen rechner(-namen) der domäne xyz ausliest und temporär speichert, z.b. in einem array. ich brauche diese namen für eine servlet-browseranwendung.

hat jemand vielleict etwas beispielcode oder einen guten link für mich??

viele grüsse
mark


----------



## babuschka (14. Mai 2008)

[Edit]
Beitrag gelöscht....hatt mich verlesen ^^


----------



## babuschka (14. Mai 2008)

[Edit]
Beitrag gelöscht....hatt mich verlesen ^^


----------



## HoaX (15. Mai 2008)

schau dir mal jcifs an, damit könnte das gehn


----------

